# Faure Nocturnes vs Brahms Intermezzos



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

which do you prefer. these are some of the most intimate pieces every written for the piano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Brahms' Intermezzi are amongst the few of his compositions that I have really enjoyed, but I find myself much more in tune with Fauré's sound-world. His nocturnes, barcarolles, preludes and impromptus are amongst my favourite music, music I'd want to take to a desert island.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Brahms for me by far. He's one of my favorite piano composers.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've never really liked any solo piano work by Brahms, they're all unparticular to me. Faure's nocturnes, on the other hand, are one of relatively few outstanding solo piano works written in the awkward period for the genre when romantic pianism was over and new styles that made great use of the instrument still were to be estabilished. Faure gets my vote. Oh, wait, there's no poll.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Faure wins by a nose, but I know he definitely learned a lot of Brahms and Chopin.


----------



## Dom (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm probably biased because Faure's Requiem is my favourite piece of all time, but yeah, Faure. His nocturnes are equally beautiful. He's been called the 'French Brahms', mind you, and I think they're quite similar.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Brahms intermezzos is some of the most Beautiful pieces ever written for the piano. Faure nocturnes is not up for comparison


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I'm a Brahms lover but in his solo piano works only his mature shorter pieces (including the Opus 118 and 119 as well as his intermezzo's) are essential. I love all these - and I make an inadequate stab of playing some myself with my very limited piano playing ability. 

Partly because they lie well beyond my capabilities as a piano player I am less familiar with the Faure. To me his pieces are more elusive. I must listen to them more assiduously and make the effort to unlock their secrets. I've no excuse because I've got the hyperion set of Faure's complete piano music played by Kathryn Stott. 

I'll have to rate the Brahms over the Faure - for now anyway!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

"The French Brahms"? Sorry, I don't hear it... and this is not to insult either composer... both of whom rank among my Top-15. I can't really offer a comparison between Brahms' _Intermezzos_ and Faure's _Nocturnes_. I know the _Nocturnes_ well enough, but I'm admittedly rather lacking in when it comes to experience of Brahms' solo piano work. I have listened to a decent bit of it, but none has yet caught my attention where I found myself wanting to go back.

Perhaps I'll pull some off the shelf and give it another go.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Brahms by far for me as well. I've really come to love his Intermezzos where Faure's Nocturnes are very nice, but nothing I feel the need to return to that often. I'd rate the two composers closer in chamber works and for their Requiems, though in both cases I'll still take Brahms.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

I have been learning to play all of the op. 116-119 pieces for the past few years and thus know them pretty well. They are masterworks of the Romantic character genre that, although awkward to play and even sometimes to hear, at their best are, in my opinion, contenders for the best sets of piano miniatures written. I do not know Faure's nocturnes quite as well, but listen to them occasionally and almost always enjoy them. Brahms gets my vote because I think ultimately the Intermezzos are richer. Just listen to the canon, both chordal and linear, in op. 117 no. 2, or the flawless subtly of dissonance and wide modulation in op. 119 no. 1 and 3. That will be enough to realize that Brahms simply packs more into the pieces, while still retaining concentration and aphorism. But both of them are great, and integral parts of appreciating both composers, and should be listened to.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

One difference is that there are lots of interesting late Brahms recordings, all different. And there are very few interesting Fauré nocturne recordings. I think the late nocturnes are excellent music.

Does anyonw know why Brahms wrote the late pieces, op 116 through op 119? Were they intended for the general public? 

Also does anyone know what the earliest recordings are of the Fauré nocturnes? Are there any recorded performances which Fauré approved of?


----------

